

Curata Reader - A Google Reader replacement that I might actually use - qrohlf
https://reader.curata.com/

======
qrohlf
To clarify: this isn't my app, I just stumbled onto it today. I've tried
feedly, feedbin, newsblur, yoleo, and lector, and so far it's between feedbin
and curata.

